# cars



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

well i decided to start a thread on all member cars and could they post pics of them


i do junior minicorss and a bit of go-karting 

and my dad is currently building a mk1 escort:admin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

I ride a unicycle.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

fantastic everyones excited


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

i ride a tuner hatch back Suzuki. no external mods just internal and loads of lights and a wicked sound system

here is what i have in my car:

Speakers:
2 1200 Watts Pioneer Duel Cone Subs 12 inch dia.
2 Polk Audio Ovals
2 Pioneer 300 Watts Low Range Tweeters

Amps:
2 Kicker 3000 Watts Mono Block Amps
1 JBL 4 Channel Amp
2 1ohm stable capacitors.

Engine Mods: 
KNN Racing Line Filters
Custom Free Flow Exhaust Pipes
Wigen Racing Cams.
Custom Swing Arm and Struts. 

Tires:
Custom Balloon Radials running on Nitrogen.

i used to motocross an dirt tracks till i flipped and busted my spine. now i compete in street races when ever i get the time.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

have u got a pic


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

its on my facebook profile i guess. not sure. am not into takin pics.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

wats ur facebook profile


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

uh huh! i dont know u. i like my privacy dude. no offence. once i know u well enough i will let u know.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

ok dokey btw seedubs is back


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

yea he is. sux really. thought he was outta our hair for good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

sure. kickers did release 3000 watts amp for a limited period and pioneers are bad. LOL which rock did you crawl out from? seriously. dont try and argue with me on the pioneer's subs. the only one that even comes close to the range am pulling are bose subs.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I drive a light blue, '94 Toyota Camry, 4 cylinder... that little girl has some get up and go when I want it 
It's my termporary car right now (well, it used to be my permanent car until I got married) but our gold '01 Pontiac Sunfire has a flat and it's rusted on so we're waiting on a friend to bring a mallet and knock it off, so we can put the spare on and then replace the tires altogether. 
I like my little Camry more than the Pontiac, but Camry has no A/C and it's starting to get a little toasty here, and opening windows is not enough when you're only going 25-40 mph at the most.

Oh and I have no pictures


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

in america is the firebird a big car


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well I used to roll in a 350z until I got my actual liscence and had to get insured. I traded the 350 off for a 2008 silverado custom, 

custom paint
20 rims
lift kit 2" in the back 1" in the front
airaid intake 
airaid throttle body spacer
temperary cherry bomb exaust - HKS cat back exaust is on order 

I have a pair of 12" JL subs for it but I really doubt I'll put them in, metal doesn't need base.

350z

















silverado


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I race Go-Karts at a semi-pro level. I can make about $200 a night racing in Adult and Junior classes.

I will attach a photo or two~


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

that 350z is a hit out here but that truck is a legend


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The truck is bad ass my favorite truck ever made by far, I'm not saying it because it's mine I trully mean it. If I were to get rid of this truck I would never buy a new one, I'm a car guy not a truck guy.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

cam i gotta give u credit for making that much dude track karting sounds sweet

blue cray luv the truck but my fave gotta be the dodge ram and ford f-150


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Dodges are for people with small engines so they buy a dodge with a huge engine and chip it and they think they're better than everyone and ford are for chick imo besides that one year they made nice trucks i think it was 05 to 08 not too sure.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I drive a '96 Hyundai Accent (manual, hatchback). I painted it blue with Rustoleum after getting in an accident. Since the mechanic replaced the hood with a white one, I didnt like the colors, so I painted it. There was no way I could afford to professionally paint it. The Rustoleum looks OK and it stays on pretty well except on the plastic bumper. But its ok that it chips there, I can buy touch up spray paint at any store that sells paint


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

Bm have u gotta pix

blue cray that truck is a v8


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Yeah I do. Ill find those later.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I drive a 96 ford bronco, last year they made it, has bigger tires and a lift kit, so it is a bit monster truckish looking, with jet black paint and we redid the interior with leather.


----------

